# I Need a Little Help With the Heresy Series



## Some Call Me... TIM (Apr 3, 2011)

I just got back into 40k a couple weeks ago when I picked out a cool book called "Fulgrim." The book was genius. Then I read "A Thousand Sons" and that book was amazing as well. 

But the manager at the GW store said I was actually reading them out of order. I asked him what order they were in, but he didn't know either. We had all the titles of Heresy Novels. But I don't understand what possible order you could put them in. I'd like to know. Because at this point it doesn't seem it matters.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

You can look on the inside cover of Thousand Sons, it's one of the latest books and so will contain a list of all preceding installments. You can also check on the Black Library website.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Horus Rising
False Gods
Galaxy in Flames
Flight of the Eisenstein
Fulgrim
Descent of Angels*
Legion
Battle for the Abyss
Mechanicum
Tales of Heresy (short story compilation)
Fallen Angels*
A Thousand Sons**
Nemesis
The First Heretic
Prospero Burns**

* These two books are linked, some people suggest you read Fallen Angels straight after Descent of Angels, but i actually prefer leaving the gap in as it helps with the time gap in the book.

**These two books are linked books and Thousand Sons has to be read first.


----------



## Some Call Me... TIM (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks. Does it matter what order you read them in? The reason why I ask, is that its just easier for me and cheaper to buy them individually from my local bookstore. 

So besides those books that are linked are there any other I should worry about reading in a particular order?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

You should read them all in order imo. The first five need to be read in order, definetly the first three, but the fourth and fifth just as much.

I would read them all in publication order though, as the books tend to make references back to previous books, like the characters, events, etc. some obvious, some more subtle, or some books foreshadow events in the next books. So yeah i would read them all in publication order.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, the above is correct; you should read them all in order. You don't have to, I certainly didn't, but I can see some people having trouble with internal time lines if they skip. Although, again, it certainly isn't a must.


----------



## Some Call Me... TIM (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll definitely try. But the books in the book stores are kind of random. So I'll try my best today in finding them. The problem is that no book store carries every single one of them. I'll try to get the first five. And then see if I can go from there.

I've noticed there are colors on the spines of the books and different colors on the titles. I'm not sure if they are pirated or something. I got one in silver and two in gold. Another in brownish gold.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Some Call Me... TIM said:


> Thanks guys. I'll definitely try. But the books in the book stores are kind of random. So I'll try my best today in finding them. The problem is that no book store carries every single one of them. I'll try to get the first five. And then see if I can go from there.
> 
> I've noticed there are colors on the spines of the books and different colors on the titles. I'm not sure if they are pirated or something. I got one in silver and two in gold. Another in brownish gold.


The non-metallic colours are random and the metallic colours denote the print run - gold is 1st edition.

You may get better luck (and cheaper books) from Amazon, if you have access.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I would only be fussed about reading thr first 3 in order. From there, go wild.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I disagree, events of Fight of the Eisenstein and Fulgrim directly follow on from the first three, including showing several of the same events from a different perspective, makes perfect sense to read them after the first three. And again many of the books make references to the previous books you just won't understand if you read them out of order.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

I agree with AOB. definately read them in order. It would get too confusing at times otherwise.
Play.com is pretty cheap for them and has free delivery.


----------

